# Bald Mountain Sprting Clays 3/15



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am stuck in the SE Lower for the weekend. I have a family function in the evening, so I am going to kill some time during the day at the SC Course at Bald Mountain. Anyone care to join me???


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

That sounds like a great idea Joel, but I committed to getting a house project finished by the end of March, and I have so few available weekends and evenings left.
With all the hunting and fishing I have planned for April and May, I have to get this stuff done!

Keep that idea going though, I would be interested a little further down the road.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Get that project done as I need help on 2 places...

Just made the post since I will be going regardless (unless raining or snowing). We should definitely see about getting a group together sometime in the near future.

jp


----------

